# Challenge:Brigitte Bardot look!



## mac4ever (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 2, 2007)

Ooh. Hot! I love Brigitte Bardot.


----------



## Klava (Mar 12, 2007)

Her smoky eyes and big hair are a legend!  I've got to do it!


----------



## mydearestjoanne (Mar 23, 2007)

i am totally going to do this one!


----------



## AlarmAgent (Apr 7, 2007)

May I express interest in this as well, haha, as a first post? Brigitte Bardot is a real example of beauty ideal for me, personally.  I can't wait to really try and copy her look, intently, moreso than I do every day.


----------



## kymnasium (May 21, 2007)

I've got no chance... I can't seem to get my hair poofy enough.  It's just so flat!   ARGH!  She's so gorgeous, and I really wanted to try this one!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 5, 2007)

Closest I have to a Bridget bardot look... since no one else posted anything


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 6, 2007)

That's so pretty!!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Jun 6, 2007)

super pretty!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 6, 2007)

melaniumom, those pics are STRIKING!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 6, 2007)

You guys are soooo sweet!!  Thank you


----------



## tuuli (Jun 7, 2007)

How gorgeous! 
Everything looks so perfect.


----------



## Taj (Jun 7, 2007)

Gorgeous !


----------



## jenii (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_Closest I have to a Bridget bardot look..._

 
That's a beautiful look. And I happen to think you're prettier than Brigitte!


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_That's a beautiful look. And I happen to think you're prettier than Brigitte!_

 

ummm...not...sure....what.....to...say *insert blushing smiley here*


----------



## XsMom21 (Jun 8, 2007)

ANYONE else notice how much Bridgette looks like Johnny Depp's wife, or I should say, how much Johnny's wife looks like her?


----------



## tuuli (Jun 8, 2007)

Vanessa Paradis






Yes there is something in her face wich reminds me of young Brigitte Bardot.


----------



## Elodienosore (Jun 8, 2007)

Very pretty, great !!!!!!!


----------



## XsMom21 (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tuuli* 

 
_Vanessa Paradis






Yes there is something in her face wich reminds me of young Brigitte Bardot._

 
It's the eyes and the teeth. I dunne. Maybe that's why she's so popular in Europe.


----------



## ksyusha (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_Closest I have to a Bridget bardot look... since no one else posted anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
woooooow!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amazing! i love second pictire!!!


----------



## Sonsireegemini (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_Closest I have to a Bridget bardot look... since no one else posted anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













_

 
You are gorgeous!  You did a great job!!


----------



## clamster (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonsireegemini* 

 
_You are gorgeous!  You did a great job!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 17, 2007)

melaniumom you are one gorgeous woman and I LOVE your photos, they are fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep em coming!


----------



## crikey (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow, melaniumom, wow! Your make up is stunning, and so are you. You could more than give BB a run for her money looking like this. Elegant and sultry all in one go.


----------



## Simi (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_Closest I have to a Bridget bardot look... since no one else posted anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 
Best Picture. I love yours all of the pictures. You are very beautiful.


----------



## witchery-woo (Jun 23, 2007)

I used this as my inspiration:






and here is my look:


http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...e/CIMG3692.jpg



http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...e/CIMG3691.jpg


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_Closest I have to a Bridget bardot look... since no one else posted anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

you really look like the receptionist girl from "Ugly Betty" in this look. Grogeous!!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_Closest I have to a Bridget bardot look... since no one else posted anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
That is beyond gorgeous look!! You look fantastic!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow your picture came out soo proFessional looking


----------



## Devon (Jul 6, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Melaniumom I'm expecting for almost a tutorial!!!


----------



## le_sept (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_Closest I have to a Bridget bardot look... since no one else posted anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

This is really gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think you could do a tutorial for this look? I've always admired Brigitte's makeup.


----------



## melaniumom (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, everyone!  Sorry I have not responded until now...  I have not been logged in here for A G E S.  Matter of fact, I've hardly been on the computer or wearing any makeup these days! lol

I will see what I can do for a tutorial. It may not be RIGHT AWAY, but sometimes in the near future.

Thank you all so much for the lovely comments, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_Closest I have to a Bridget bardot look... since no one else posted anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW!



You nailed it!


----------



## magg0rz (Feb 7, 2008)

I really adore your hair in the second pic. Your eyes really pop in the photos.


----------



## cosMEtix (Feb 9, 2008)

Makes us brunettes jealous!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

melaniumom, you are gorgeous!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 22, 2008)

I've to agree with the rest, you are so beautiful!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 22, 2008)

You Are Gorgeous! 
You are a model right? wow! those pictures are stunning! 
what do you use on your lips, it's so light & pretty?


----------

